# Israeli Prime Minister Is a Liar, French President Tells Obama



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Related Content


Israeli Prime Minister Is a Liar, French President Tells Obama (ABC News)
French President Sarkozy called Israeli Prime Minister Netanyahu a liar in a conversation with President Obama caught on an open mic at last week's G-20 summit.
"I can't look at him [Netanyahu] anymore, he's a liar," Sarkozy told Obama, the French media website Arret Sur Images reported.
"You've had enough of him, but I have to deal with him every day," Obama is said to have responded.
The private conversation happened last Thursday in the southern French city of Cannes, heard by half a dozen journalists whose headphones were still receiving audio from the presidents' wireless microphones.
The handful of reporters included one from the Reuters news agency who confirmed the quotes.
"By the time the team from the Elysee [presidential palace] realized, it must have been three minutes," one of the journalists told Arret Sur Images.
Reporters who overheard the remarks decided not to report them because they were intended to be private, but the news leaked out on the Internet nonetheless.

Israeli Prime Minister Is a Liar, French President Tells Obama - Yahoo! News


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Couple of cunts they are..


----------



## irish937 (Sep 13, 2005)

Spineless cunts. Neither one of them has a fraction of the intestinal fortitude Netanyahu has. Grandstanding bullshit from cowards.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2011)

Let's see.....Prime Minister of Israel, or the President of France.

Who to trust, who to trust..............??


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Benjamin Netanyahu (from biography.com)
In 1963 Netanyahu, the son of the historian Benzion Netanyahu, moved with his family to Philadelphia in the United States. After enlisting in the Israeli military in 1967, he became a soldier in the elite special operations unit Sayeret Matcal and was on the team that rescued a hijacked jet plane at the Tel Aviv airport in 1972. He later studied at the Massachusetts Institute of Technology (M.B.A., 1976), taking time out to fight in the Yom Kippur War in Israel in 1973. After his brother Jonathan died while leading the successful Entebbe raid in 1976, Benjamin founded the Jonathan Institute, which sponsored conferences on terrorism.

Nicolas Sarkozy = no mention of ever serving in the military or actually of not serving anyone but his political aspirations.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2011)

It is not like this was a secret. Don't worry Israel. 2012 is around the corner. Hopefully, the tax paying, commonsense American hits the polls then.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Well we can tell from this conversation who is not going to be rushing to Israels aid now that Iran is a few steps away from the bomb. I really hope they make a pre-emptive strike because unfortunately they can only count on themselves.


----------



## irish937 (Sep 13, 2005)

They have been defending themselves for 63 years as a state, it will not change. They have before and will act alone, if necessary.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I don't care if the black suv's visit me or not but Obama
needs a good old fashioned ass kick-en and I would be 
more than willing to do it,he is a complete ASSHOLE.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I would love to know what Netanyahu personly thinks of Obama. I am sure it is along the same lines many of us think.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

See my post, I would bet a weeks pay he thinks the same.


----------



## irish937 (Sep 13, 2005)

How could he not? A man who has given and sacrificed as much as Netanyahu has probably has a difficult time taking an pompous, entitled elitist like Obama or that French idiot seriously.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Barry is a rat, we all know it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2011)

CJIS said:


> I would love to know what Netanyahu personly thinks of Obama. I am sure it is along the same lines many of us think.


He already made it pretty clear when he told Obama to go pound sand when Barry wanted Israel to revert to their pre-1967 borders.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Yet another example of the renewed rise of anti-semitism...


----------



## HiredGoon (Jan 21, 2008)

Since the two seem to be chummy, and the French are qualified experts in the field, I hope Sarkozy gives Obama a few pointers on properly holding up a white flag on November 6, 2012.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2011)

HiredGoon said:


> Since the two seem to be chummy, and the French are qualified experts in the field, I hope Sarkozy gives Obama a few pointers on properly holding up a white flag on November 6, 2012.


FOR SALE: Surplus French Army rifles; never fired, only dropped once.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I did not know Netanyahus resume, very impressive must be nice to have an actual leader.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Boehner: Obama should be better ally to Israel

By Daniel Strauss - 11/09/11 12:01 PM ET

Israel deserves better treatment from the Obama administration, House Speaker John Boehner (R-Ohio) said.

"I think the president could've been stronger in his support of Israel," Boehner said in an interview with _Newsmax _magazine released Tuesday evening. "I think they've put far too much pressure on the Israelis to come to an agreement with the Palestinians even though they're supported by Hamas."

Boehner's comments come shortly after Obama was caught on an open mic with French President Nicolas Sarkozy expressing a less than perfect relationship with the Israeli president.

"I cannot bear Netanyahu; he's a liar," Sarkozy said last week, unaware that his comments were in the range of a microphone.

"You're fed up with him, but I have to deal with him even more often than you," *Obama said* in response.

The report of Obama and Sarkozy's comments was published Tuesday.

Republicans quickly seized on Obama's comments and urged Obama to take them back and apologize.

Boehner said the Obama administration should be a warmer ally to Israel.

"And I just think we've gone way over the line. Israel is our ally," Boehner said. "They've been our friends for 60 years. When you look at that part of the world, it's the one ally year in and year out, day in and day out and frankly, I think they should be treated better."

Boehner: Obama should be better ally to Israel - The Hill's Video


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Opinion
Obama and Sarkozy Are Appeasers to Evil

By Michael Goodwin 
Published November 10, 2011
| New York Post












AP
Nov. 4, 2011: This image from French TV shows the TV interview with French President Nicolas Sarkozy, left, and U.S. President Barack Obama, in Cannes, France, during a national TV broadcast.
'I cannot bear Netanyahu. He's a liar," French President Nicolas Sarkozy told President Obama last week. Obama seemed to agree, saying,"You're fed up with him, but I have to deal with him even more often than you."
Welcome to the High School of Catty Leaders, where the barbs at Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu count as first-rate global gossip -- and so much more.
For one thing, the exchange, inadvertently heard by reporters at the G-20 summit, stayed secret for several days because the reporters agreed it should.
How's that for brave and independent journalism? Quislings with press passes is more like it.
Yet the most remarkable thing about the comments is the timing. With the growing sense that Iran is close to a "breakout" moment with its nuclear-weapons program, and that Israel may be planning a military strike to stop it, Sarkozy and Obama showed themselves to be small-minded and petty instead of focused on the world's most important security issue.
God forbid they should have been caught saying they understand why Israel can't let Iran get the bomb. Or that they were determined to make a strike unnecessary by keeping their promises to block an Iranian nuke. Or even that they worried about a nuclear arms race, with Saudi Arabia already saying it would get an arsenal if Iran does.
But then Obama and Sarkozy would have to be different people. You know, leaders from the front.
Instead we get a glimpse behind the imperial curtain and, like spotting the Wizard in "The Wizard of Oz," we see there is no there there. Just two cowardly adults behaving like trash-talking teenagers.
There is no sin in what Obama and Sarkozy said. The sin lies in what they have failed to do.

Read more: Obama And Sarkozy Are Appeasers To Evil | Fox News​


----------

